# [Poll] Best antipopping cube?



## rudra (Nov 3, 2013)

Which speedcube has the best antipopping mechanism and least popped on you? 
Please share your opinion and let us know how often do you experience pop while solving it._ (Like 1 in 200 solves)_

*Edit : I am not considering Rubiks brand or any other similar cubes as speedcubes.*


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 3, 2013)

ZhanChi- Depends on tensions, on loose one in 30 solves, tight one in 100


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Rubiks brand.

Best antipopping cube. 0 pops in 3 solves.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 3, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Rubiks brand.
> 
> Best antipopping cube. 0 pops in 3 solves.



You mean 0 pops in >3 years.

And I agree, Rubik's is the best antopopping cube.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 3, 2013)

For actual speedcubes, the Weilong is as good as it gets. Basically impossible to pop. I've done 2000+ solves on mine and never even come close to popping it.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 3, 2013)

GuHong v2 imo. My ZhanChi still pops sometimes.


----------



## rudra (Nov 3, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Rubiks brand.
> 
> Best antipopping cube. 0 pops in 3 solves.



Yeah sure it is. But what I really meant is speedcubes.



AmazingCuber said:


> ZhanChi- Depends on tensions, on loose one in 30 solves, tight one in 100



But you voted for WeiLong !!!


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2013)

My FangShi is impossible to pop. It does get corner twists once in every few hundred solves (well most of the time it happens when I'm scrambling), but I've never had it pop, even when I've tried to pop it.
But I have heard the WeiLong is nearly impossible to pop as well. And people say it's faster. But I don't have one, so idk.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 3, 2013)

As much as I dislike its feel, the Weilong has never popped on me.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Nov 3, 2013)

rudra said:


> Yeah sure it is. But what I really meant is speedcubes.
> 
> 
> 
> But you voted for WeiLong !!!



What I meant is that the ZhanChi pops really often, but the weilong doesn't


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 3, 2013)

Weilong 0 pops. Fangshi 1 pop. I have solved thousands of times on both.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 3, 2013)

The big ones here that are forgotten are the type C IV and V. Both were pretty much impossible to pop.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 3, 2013)

I say Weilong has the edge on the Fangshi, because aside from the non-popping, it also boasts no corner twists.
There are a few others too. Anyone else remember when the Type C IV Witlong came out? I seem to remember this being the first cube to be truly "unpoppable" and there was a bit of hype before it's release because of this feature. Although it had a rather poor run, (almost Panshi bad) I used a modded Type C IV for a good six months, and I never had one pop.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 3, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> The big ones here that are forgotten are the type C IV and V. Both were pretty much impossible to pop.



You beat me by 2 minutes. I was typing! :lol:


----------



## windhero (Nov 3, 2013)

I've popped a SR, WeiLong, Zhanchi and a Guhong. WeiLong has the best antipop resistance out of those cubes and it also performs the best out of those cubes as you can pretty much use it at any tensions without the fear of popping.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 3, 2013)

Can I express my surprise that nobody has mentioned the terrible, yet notably unpoppable Witlong C4 and Wityou C5?

Seriously.


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Can I express my surprise that nobody has mentioned the terrible, yet notably unpoppable Witlong C4 and Wityou C5?
> 
> Seriously.


lol?


XTowncuber said:


> The big ones here that are forgotten are the type C IV and V. Both were pretty much impossible to pop.





LarryLunchmeat said:


> There are a few others too. Anyone else remember when the Type C IV Witlong came out? I seem to remember this being the first cube to be truly "unpoppable" and there was a bit of hype before it's release because of this feature. Although it had a rather poor run, (almost Panshi bad) I used a modded Type C IV for a good six months, and I never had one pop.


----------



## kcl (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never had a pop on a fangshi or a weilong. I've never had anything but right tension on my fangshi because the caps won't fit on otherwise.


----------



## Mnts (Nov 3, 2013)

Guhong v2 pops maybe twice in infinity. The only cube that I trusted. My weilong pops to be honest probably due to core change.


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 3, 2013)

every cube pops if you pull it enough. apart from rubix brand, unless you break the plastic


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 3, 2013)

Definitely my 1x1.


----------



## rudra (Nov 4, 2013)

Weilong is way ahead in poll. I was expecting a moderate no. of votes for Zhanchi. But so far only one voted for it!


----------



## windhero (Nov 4, 2013)

rudra said:


> Weilong is way ahead in poll. I was expecting a moderate no. of votes for Zhanchi. But so far only one voted for it!



Zhanchi used to be the fastest cube out there but SR and WL are equal if not better at pure speed. They have a different feel to them and people can actually choose a fast antipopping cube that does not lock up much according to what type of feel they like in their cube. IMO the zhanchi and the weilong feel fairly similar but the weilong is a bit better so that'd explain the contrast. The guhong for example is a completely unique cube in its feel imo which is why some still love it so much.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

Weilong! NEVER pops.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 4, 2013)

windhero said:


> Zhanchi used to be the fastest cube out there but SR and WL are equal if not better at pure speed. They have a different feel to them and people can actually choose a fast antipopping cube that does not lock up much according to what type of feel they like in their cube. IMO the zhanchi and the weilong feel fairly similar but the weilong is a bit better so that'd explain the contrast. The guhong for example is a completely unique cube in its feel imo which is why some still love it so much.



I thought this had nothing to do with speed but everything to do with pops only. I don't think the poll is for best cube that also doesn't pop but cube that is best at not popping.


----------



## windhero (Nov 4, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I thought this had nothing to do with speed but everything to do with pops only. I don't think the poll is for best cube that also doesn't pop but cube that is best at not popping.



The question is fairly outdated as popping has not been an issue for the last year. The cubes are not categorized by pops and doesnt pop anymore in my opinion.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

windhero said:


> The question is fairly outdated as popping has not been an issue for the last year. The cubes are not categorized by pops and doesnt pop anymore in my opinion.



Um, what are you talking about? MF8 legend, Huanying, and Panshi, to name a few.


----------



## windhero (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Um, what are you talking about? MF8 legend, Huanying, and Panshi, to name a few.



HuanYing does not pop any more than a Zhanchi, MF8 wasnt even under discussion and Panshi does not count as a recent cube in my book.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

windhero said:


> HuanYing does not pop any more than a Zhanchi, MF8 wasnt even under discussion and Panshi does not count as a recent cube in my book.



Huanying pops. Zhanchi pops, and Panshi was released within the past year.


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Huanying pops. Zhanchi pops, and Panshi was released within the past year.



Huanying and zhanchi never pop unless your turning sucks.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Huanying and zhanchi never pop unless your turning sucks.



Well, I do have one of the first huanyings, so that might make it worse. My turning doesn't suck.


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Well, I do have one of the first huanyings, so that might make it worse. My turning doesn't suck.



Could be.. Your tensions might be loose also.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Could be.. Your tensions might be loose also.



It's pretty tight.


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> It's pretty tight.



Wat.. If it pops then you're doing something wrong :O


----------



## windhero (Nov 4, 2013)

My turning sucks and they dont pop. So yeah.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wat.. If it pops then you're doing something wrong :O



Well, it was a preorder.


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Well, it was a preorder.



But the cube is the same..


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> But the cube is the same..



Not neccesarily.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes necessarily.
You get the same cube from a preorder.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Yes necessarily.
> You get the same cube from a preorder.



Not with weisu


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 4, 2013)

That's because they changed the mold. They ANNOUNCED that.
And in any case that didn't affect the shape of the pieces afaik, just the plastic quality. Has your Huanying vomited plastic chips?
It's the same design, the same cube, the same plastic. Otherwise somebody would have said something.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> That's because they changed the mold. They ANNOUNCED that.
> And in any case that didn't affect the shape of the pieces afaik, just the plastic quality. Has your Huanying vomited plastic chips?
> It's the same design, the same cube, the same plastic. Otherwise somebody would have said something.



It has puked plastic.


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Not with weisu



That has nothing to do with the huanying which was never changed..


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> That has nothing to do with the huanying which was never changed..



Do you know that?


----------



## DavidCip86 (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't have a Weilong, but my Fangshi Shuang Ren has never popped


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

DavidCip86 said:


> I don't have a Weilong, but my Fangshi Shuang Ren has never popped



Weilong won't, even if you have it really loose.


----------



## mangocuber (Nov 4, 2013)

The fangshi is unpoppable as shown in crazy bad cubers video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COv2SHyjylM


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

mangocuber said:


> The fangshi is unpoppable as shown in crazy bad cubers video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COv2SHyjylM



CBC is well known for hype.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah that was only at his tensions
Mine is really loose compared to that. It's not even close to unpoppable when it's loose.
Then again no cube is unpoppable when it's loose. rj, I challenge you to get a loose Weilong, heck, even a tight Weilong will work for this. Go up the Empire State Building and chuck it off the side.

Did it pop?


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Yeah that was only at his tensions
> Mine is really loose compared to that. It's not even close to unpoppable when it's loose.
> Then again no cube is unpoppable when it's loose. rj, I challenge you to get a loose Weilong, heck, even a tight Weilong will work for this. Go up the Empire State Building and chuck it off the side.
> 
> Did it pop?



Har har. No, because I packaged it in marshmallows.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ah, of course. Marshmallows are indestructible. You hacker.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Ah, of course. Marshmallows are indestructible. You hacker.



Thank you. I get the UWR, or rather, Moyu does.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 4, 2013)

windhero said:


> HuanYing does not pop any more than a Zhanchi, MF8 wasnt even under discussion and Panshi does not count as a recent cube in my book.


My Huanyings pop more than any of my Zhanchis, at pretty tight tensions too.


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Do you know that?



Do you know otherwise?


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Do you know otherwise?



As I said, it has puked plastic, and gotten worse over time.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 4, 2013)

It has puked out giant chips of plastic the size of a fingernail?
If it's just cube dust..... That happens with every cube


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> It has puked out giant chips of plastic the size of a fingernail?
> If it's just cube dust..... That happens with every cube



More like pinky toe clippings.


----------



## thesolver (Nov 4, 2013)

The Fangshi Shuang Ren is one of the most pop tolerant cubes IMO.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

thesolver said:


> The Fangshi Shuang Ren is one of the most pop tolerant cubes IMO.



Tolerant? Do you mean it's stable even when popped?  loljk XD


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 4, 2013)

FangShi and Weilong are a tie for me. Both have never popped in >= 3000 solves.


----------



## windhero (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Tolerant? Do you mean it's stable even when popped?



You and anyone else reading these forums knows what he meant. Instead of spamming your post count up and being a jerk you could just not reply to every single thing posted on these forums, especially when you have absolutely zero useful things to say that have not been said already. Forums are not made to be used as a private chat box.

He obviously ment that he thinks the SR is one of the hardest cubes to pop.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Tolerant? Do you mean it's stable even when popped?



If you're trying to be funny add one of these:  loljk XD

Otherwise you come off as a [self-censored words].


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> If you're trying to be funny add one of these:  loljk XD
> 
> Otherwise you come off as a [self-censored words].



advice taken.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 4, 2013)

windhero said:


> You and anyone else reading these forums knows what he meant. Instead of spamming your post count up and being a jerk you could just not reply to every single thing posted on these forums, especially when you have absolutely zero useful things to say that have not been said already. Forums are not made to be used as a private chat box.
> 
> He obviously ment that he thinks the SR is one of the hardest cubes to pop.



Sorry, but sometimes I do use the forums as a private chat box. So sorry. If this is bad then some mod ought to tell me I talk too much and then I will try to shut up.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 4, 2013)

Chat-boxing I think is fine as long as it's on-topic chat-boxing and it's not nasty.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Sorry, but sometimes I do use the forums as a private chat box. So sorry. If this is bad then some mod ought to tell me I talk too much and then I will try to shut up.



That was directed at me, not you.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 4, 2013)

This has turned into quite the riveting thread.
Just for the record though, my dad can beat up all of your dad's.



so there.


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> That was directed at me, not you.



She was helping you out . Humor I'd fine as long as we know it's humor, which you took care of.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 4, 2013)

rj said:


> That was directed at me, not you.



Yeah, I know it was directed at you. But windhero said, "Forums are not made to be used as a private chat box," which sounds to me that it should apply to everyone.

Totally got your humour.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> She was helping you out . Humor I'd fine as long as we know it's humor, which you took care of.



Haha. I've been had.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 4, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> Just for the record though, my dad can beat up all of your dad's



All of our dads at the same time? Doubtful.  loljk XD

OT: I've never had a pop on shuang ren, weilong, sulong or chilong. Although those last two I haven't had very long.


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> All of our dads at the same time? Doubtful.  loljk XD
> 
> OT: I've never had a pop on shuang ren, weilong, sulong or chilong. Although those last two I haven't had very long.



Not my dad. He's 6'6" and can lift 200 or so.


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

Lol this is like when kids at school try and use how much I can or can't lift as leverage for an argument. I'm always just like "what does that have to do with the price of tea in china?"


----------



## rj (Nov 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Lol this is like when kids at school try and use how much I can or can't lift as leverage for an argument. I'm always just like "what does that have to do with the price of tea in china?"



You did that to me once lol. Wait, how tall are you?


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 4, 2013)

I still cannot believe how little attention the type Cs are getting. In my opinion, those things blow away the competition when it comes to popping. Maybe it's just because so few people have tried them. 

One other thing, put some centers on a void cube and it takes the cake.


----------



## kcl (Nov 4, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I still cannot believe how little attention the type Cs are getting. In my opinion, those things blow away the competition when it comes to popping. Maybe it's just because so few people have tried them.
> 
> One other thing, put some centers on a void cube and it takes the cake.



XD that's true


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 4, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I still cannot believe how little attention the type Cs are getting. In my opinion, those things blow away the competition when it comes to popping. Maybe it's just because so few people have tried them.
> 
> One other thing, put some centers on a void cube and it takes the cake.


I used a type CV and it was my main for 3 months and it rarely popped, and it was really contrable so I used it. At one comp it popped on me(1 solve out of 20 solves at comp)


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 5, 2013)

Any cube can and can't pop it just how you tension it and how rough of a turner you are.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Nov 5, 2013)

I did the GuHong... for a joke. It would've had a better effect if I did the PanShi though. You have to tighten it to the point that its RIDICULOUS for it to be stable.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Nov 5, 2013)

Type C witlong.


----------



## thesolver (Nov 5, 2013)

rj said:


> Tolerant? Do you mean it's stable even when popped?  loljk XD


I meant that it has a good anti popping mechanism. Idk how it compares with the weilong though.


----------



## YddEd (Nov 5, 2013)

rj said:


> *Huanying pops.* Zhanchi pops, and Panshi was released within the past year.


Hey didn't you make a video a while go on how the Huanying was completely unpoppable and stuff like that?
Oh wait, you did.


----------



## kcl (Nov 5, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Hey didn't you make a video a while go on how the Huanying was completely unpoppable and stuff like that?
> Oh wait, you did.



lolwat


----------



## rj (Nov 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> lolwat



I don't know what happened to it. It's tighter now than it was in that video. I forgot I even made that lol.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Stuck between Weilong and Shuangren. I chose Shuang Ren because I can barely take mine apart, but my Weilong (also my main) is easy to disassemble. But maybe my Fangshi is too tight, thought I cant take the center caps off (54.6mm). Help?


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 15, 2013)

I never pop any cube that I have tensioned properly.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 15, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> I never pop any cube that I have tensioned properly.



Exactly so that means that All cubes pop equally.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 15, 2013)

lol do you prefer your cubes tight then?
I typically have them a bit loose so they do pop every now and then. But I am a pretty neat cuber usually. Comes from using an insanely loose Ghost Hand II for my first year of cubing.


----------



## AFatTick (Nov 15, 2013)

The answer is obviously a Rubik's brand cube. If you can pop that cube, you have some amazing skills xD


----------



## kcl (Nov 15, 2013)

AFatTick said:


> The answer is obviously a Rubik's brand cube. If you can pop that cube, you have some amazing skills xD



I can pop that cube. My skills fly through the roof with baseball bats, no pun intended.


----------



## Logical101 (Nov 15, 2013)

-i have a 2 Shunagrens but i have found that the cube can be insane on quite loose tensions, a lot batter than the tightness at witch it is unpopable
at loose tensions poops are 1/25 ish, you realy do need to be used to one of those things to be able to keep it from poping
-the moyu/yj sulong is a good cube but whenever you loosen the tesions a fair way the cube becomes complete crap, and off, but on fairly tight tensions it is very hard to pop
on fairly tight tensions the cube pops 1/550 solves
-the shengshu piraminx has never poped on me and i have done at least 15000 solves on it


----------



## Sri Prasanna (Nov 16, 2013)

the Dayan Lunhui i have has'nt popped on me yet and i've owned it fr weeks.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 16, 2013)

Sri Prasanna said:


> the Dayan Lunhui i have has'nt popped on me yet and i've owned it fr weeks.



I ave had my Dayan LunHui since July 2011 and it has popped on me like about 4 times mostly due to lose tensions.


----------

